
Democrats, Stop Pretending to Be Socialists - jtrtoo
https://www.wsj.com/articles/democrats-stop-pretending-to-be-socialists-11552603666
======
dang
Please don't post garden-variety politics to Hacker News. There needs to be an
intellectually interesting angle for such a story to be on topic here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

